# God Of Fire



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Im not much of a AF fan but with some age on em (no less than 3 months) these puppys are pretty darn good


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

those are very tasty, nice score


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

They look good now


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

i think they look darn good now, never had one so i can't speculate


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

one of my absolute favs right there, me and you Joe are totaly on the same page


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

WOW-Bully-you're talkin my language


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

great hit!!!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

jam said:


> They look good now


Ditto that!!! You going to fire up at least one??? Can't wait to see what you think!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Pickup!!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

big04deuce said:


> Ditto that!!! You going to fire up at least one??? Can't wait to see what you think!!!


I have 2 left from a box my wife got me last christ-mas, im prob gonna light one of those up soon..


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice looking!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Bullybreed said:


> I have 2 left from a box my wife got me last christ-mas, im prob gonna light one of those up soon..


Sweet! Can't wait to hear the review!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Was always curious about these smokes--Are they really worth the $$$$$


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

nice ...


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

I agree GOF is a great smoke. I like both the Don Carlos and the Carlito although for different reasons. I so happy that our B&M will be carrying them from now on. I get to enjoy them at work and keep them in rotation for a change.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Hope they taste as good as they look


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

They really are amazing smokes... a helluva pickup there Bully :dribble: :dribble:

CD


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

yea those are real nice smokes.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tekhnu said:


> I agree GOF is a great smoke. I like both the Don Carlos and the Carlito although for different reasons. I so happy that our B&M will be carrying them from now on. I get to enjoy them at work and keep them in rotation for a change.


If I decide to leave any for you... <G>


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

tekhnu said:


> I agree GOF is a great smoke. I like both the Don Carlos and the Carlito although for different reasons. I so happy that our B&M will be carrying them from now on. I get to enjoy them at work and keep them in rotation for a change.


My first box were Carlitos, this will be my first tryen DC's im really interested in tasting the diff between the 2..


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Those look very tasty,have yet to try one.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man nice pickups!!! i would have to agree with you on them!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Can anyone say God of Jealousy?


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Man I would kill to have a box of GOF's. Great great score!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

KaiSQ said:


> Hope they taste as good as they look


 Im hopen too..


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

they look nice


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Those look great


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I've been close to pulling the trigger a few times, but never have. Sweet looking pick-up there Joe!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I always wont to try one of these! Now I got one from Carlos, one he send me for the winning of his contest. But he is too beautiful to smoke!! He bring some "class" in my humi!! Just wait for another!! :biggrin:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I've always wanted to try one of these but can't bring myself to shell out that kind of money...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Not a huge AF either but I got 2 GOF in the humi resting and finally smoked my 1st Opus x before my surgery and it was great but it did have over a year in my humi on it


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I'd love to try these too, but someone keeps outbidding me on the devil site!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> I'd love to try these too, but someone keeps outbidding me on the devil site!


t'weren't me... I'm on the other devilsite... :lol:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

ngetal said:


> t'weren't me... I'm on the other devilsite... :lol:


I'm on both tonight. Idle hands and all that.....


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> I'm on both tonight. Idle hands and all that.....


oh, so you're the one overbidding me?

:whoohoo: thanks!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

i don't think so. RS on one, toasted coastie on the other


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> I've been close to pulling the trigger a few times, but never have. Sweet looking pick-up there Joe!


Yeah, Never had one!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I would try one if i can get a hold of one!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

They are certainly a fine smoke indeed. I find all of the higher end AF's get better with some humi time. I have some that have sat almost two years and are quite tasty now!!! I think they're worth the price for an occasion-type stick.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks nice Joe. I got Troy a box of the '05 Carlitos for Father's Day. They're chillin' in the frigadore for a while.


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Man those look good


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh Wow! Thats a great looking box right there! I've heard good things about these sticks.


----------

